# Measure twice, cut once.



## Encolpius

Helló, van ennek magyar megfelelője? Több helyen találtam, hogy: Kétszer mérj, egyszer vágj, de inkább úgy tehetném fel a kérdést, hogy ezt a magyar fordítást (?), szólást ismeritek-e, mert én sosem hallottam az angollal (vagy a cseh megfelelőjével) ellentétben. Köszönöm. Enc.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia!

Én ezt magyarul sosem hallottam, de végül is nem hangzik rosszul. Más szólást, aminek hasonló a jelentése, nem ismerek, most legalább is nem jut eszembe.


----------



## jazyk

Tegnap az Azok a 70-es évek amerikai sorozatban azt hallottam, hogy measure twice and everything is nice, de a szokásos mondás az, amely megjelenik Encolpius kérdésében.


----------



## Zsanna

Az angol közmondásnak* van szó szerinti fordítása az O.Nagy Gábor-féle Magyar szólások és közmondások c. könyvben (1976-os kiadás), de én sem hallottam még ezt így.
Egyébként a "Kétszer mér, egyszer vág" a könyvben ilyen jelentéssel jelenik meg: a) megfontolt ember b) jó mesterember, és régiesnek számít.

Én inkább olyan értelemben tudnám elképzelni, hogy "légy óvatos" v. körültekintő, ne hamarkodd el (a munkát, a cselekvést).

*ami egyébként létezik (hasonló formában, de 7-es számmal) az oroszban és az olaszban is. (Az utóbbiban Benvenuto Cellini egyik feljegyzésében jelenik meg először állítólag az 1500-as évek közepe felé.)


----------



## Encolpius

Nekem a legközelebbi magyar megfelelője a Fő az óvatósság szókapcsolat.


----------



## Zsanna

Nekem elsőre nem egy magyar, hanem egy angol közmondás jutott eszembe: Look before you leap. Bár nem teljesen ugyanazt jelenti (már az angol eredeti és ami eszembe jutott), de a magyar javaslatodnak mindkettő lehetne az eredetije.


----------



## franknagy

@Zsanna: _"Kétszer mérj, egyszer vágj!" _felszólító módban.


----------



## Zsanna

@frank: a fent nevezett könyvből idéztem a mondatot, ahogy ott megjelenik. (A saját javaslataimban én is ilyen alakokat használtam.)


----------

